# حل مشكلة عدم ظهور الملفات المخفية..



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*حل مشكلة عدم ظهور الملفات المخفية*​ 
 التي تسببها فيروسات مفاتيح Usb

  لعل الكثير منا أُصيب بفيروس عن طريق مفتاح usb كـ copy.exe و غيره
 و للعلم , فإن هناك برامج خاصة بمثل هذا الفيروس لإزالته و صد عمله
لكن المتطفلين دائما يبتكرون
و مما ابتكروه : تعطيل خاصية إظهار الملفات المخفية ؛ و ذلك لأنهم يخفون فيروساتهم عن طريق هذه الخاصية
و بالتالي لا يمكن أن تعثر عليها البرامج المضادة
فتنتشر الفيروسات
و لو حاولت إظهار الملفات المخفية ، فإنها لا تظهر , و لو أرجعت الخاصية
فعند دخولك إليها من جديد تجدها قد عُطلت من جديد
لكن- تم العثور على الحل
و هو عبارة عن تغيير تقوم به في لوحة المفاتيح ؛ حيث تم التغيير من هناك , فالاسترجاع كذلك من هناك
و الطريقة جربتها بنفسي و نجحت 
و هي كالتالي :

اذهب إلى هذه المواضع ؛ و بدل المعطيات التي تجدها إلى هذه
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\w i n d o w s\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidd en\SHOWALL
CheckedValue = 1
DefaultValue = 0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\w i n d o w s\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidd en\NOHIDDEN
CheckedValue = 1
DefaultValue = 0


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

*معلومه حلوه


شكرا ليك استاذي​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

اخي مايكل

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 يونيو 2010)

اذهب  إلى هذه المواضع ؛ و بدل المعطيات التي تجدها إلى هذه
 HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\w i n d o w  s\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidd en\SHOWALL
 CheckedValue = 1
 DefaultValue = 0

 HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\w i n d o w  s\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\Folder\Hidd en\NOHIDDEN
 CheckedValue = 1
 DefaultValue = 0 

انا المواضع دى افتحها ازاى يا كليمو يعنى اروح على ايه عشان افتحها​


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2010)

تروحي الى الريجتري

او ها سهل عليكي

دي بتتفتح من الرن
انما بما انه التيون اب عندك
ها سهل عليكِ
تقدري تفتحيها بيه..
بتدخلي على التيون اب من الستارت الرئيسي
تختاري

TuneUp Registry Editor

تدوسي عليها تفتح  الريجستري..

تكملي من هناك..

حسب الموضوع هنا


----------



## firygorg (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشكرك




*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2010)

firygorg قال:


> *اشكرك
> 
> 
> 
> *



نورتِ

بالتوفيق


----------



## mr.hima (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*دي السكة طويلة* 
*جميلة جدا شكرا جزيلا ً بجد 
لية!!! قولتلي لية 
علشان حتى لما بنيجي نضف الفيروسات من المفضل افراغ ملف System Volume Information لأنة بتتراكم فية ملفات مؤقتة والفيروسات بتبقى موجودة فيةوعلشان نجيبة لازم نسطب ويندوز جديد 
لكن انت وفرت على الواحد كتير*


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2010)

mr.hima

نورت اخي 

بالتوفيق 

والرب يباركك


----------

